# Erythromycin dosage for BGA



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Last night Ipicked up EM Tablets at my LFS to treat my smelly BGA.

http://www.noahspets.com/Merchant/m...Code=30926&Category_Code=F2-E&Product_Count=2

The recommended dosage is 1 tab per 10g. 
Repeat in 24 hrs. 
Then 25% water change
Then repeat entire process.

So I dropped 3 tabs in my 30g.

The package talks only about fish illnesses, not BGA.

Looking around on-line this a.m., I saw someone recommend dosing erythromycin at 50% for BGA. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I usually only dose 2 days worth of EM to treat for BGA. It has worked for me in the past...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I read the 50% recommendation for BGA as well. I would be careful doubling the recommended dose (if I understand Gareth correctly) as this might mess with your biofiltration, and affect more sensitive organisms like shrimps or even scaleless fish... if you have any. Not sure though, maybe it is totally harmless stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The recomended dose is 5 days, so my 2 day dosage shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks, guys.

Want to do what is needed, but not more than necessary.

For my sized tank, to do the recommended tx I needed 2 8-tablet packages - 12 tabs.

Will more EM than needed hurt anything?

I am certainly willing to stop after 2 doses. But it would be disappointing to have it come back right away.

On the other matter - testing and CO2 - my wife told me she doesn't want to shop for all this stuff. So tonight during my daughter's piano lesson I'll be buying my own birthday presents. What fun!


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Just a caution on dosing EM, make sure you put it in a cup and dissolve it before puttng it in your tank. If not its possible for your fish to eat a little of this and die from it. Ive had 2 fish die because of this so just make sure to take this simple step first.

Also ive used EM in my tank before and it has worked succesfully used in full and half dosage. Also it has taken a while for it to re-establish itself so it doesnt just dissappear and appear the next day at least in my cases. Also remember you can get your BGA to become resistant to this irradication method so dont use it all the time to get rid of your BGA. Try to figure out your balance and then dose the tank.

- depthC


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Oops! Didn't dissolve it first. 
Was wondering about that, but the package gave no guidance. Had thought of dropping it into my filter well instead.
No casualties as of yet after 2 days. Water smelled a bit funky this a.m. Seems to be little if any spread of BGA since I began EM. 25% water change on sched for today. May wait a day and then half dose for a day or 2 just to be sure and knock it out. 
Will keep the second set of tabs just in case it comes back.
Thanks again, all.


----------



## aiu0835 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm new to this forum and planted tank. I have a 20 gal. planted tank, and I'm starting to notice the green hairy algae in my tank. What does EM and BGA stand for?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

BGA= blue green algae
EM= erythromicin, it is an antibiotic which helps to fight off and kill BGA


----------

